

Custom C-functions Executed in a Single CPU Cycle (For Use in Embedded Systems) - rlm
http://www.stretchinc.com/technology/

======
comatose_kid
Are they really executed in a single CPU cycle? I doubt it - many x86
instructions take more than a single cycle.

I also wonder how well this approach would work when you're working with an
algorithm where the data access pattern is as important as CPU.

~~~
wmf
There's a limit to how much work can be completed in one cycle. There's also a
limit to the complexity of the function, given that the programmable datapath
is fixed size.

 _I also wonder how well this approach would work when you're working with an
algorithm where the data access pattern is as important as CPU._

It doesn't help. For that you need a programmable memory controller.

